# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Hỏi Về CD 100.000 drivers

## haido92

đĩa 100.000 drivers có sử dụng cho cả win xp và vista hay win 7 không vậy cả nhà? còn phần mềm device doctor sử dụng có tốt không? còn đĩa main mỗi máy có một đĩa riêng chứ nhỉ? bạn nào sử dụng qua những cái này nhờ tư vấn cho mình tí với! 
các ơn các bạn!

----------


## mnhavu

em à tất tần tật anh đều dùng qua rồi .nhưng những cái dụng cụ này chỉ được khoảng 60% thôi .em cứ tìm bằng tay là chính xác và chuẩn nhất .nhìn lên main xem những con chíp của nó .con chíp nào cũng có tên bên trên hết .


như driver checker thì độ tin cậy 70% .scan and download thì 80% .còn dùng đĩa 100.000 hay 250.000 cũng không ăn thua .a có 3 đĩa các loại mà khi chữa máy chả được cái nào .50 cái máy thì được khoảng 4 chiếc .

có một loại đĩa nvidia chuyên dụng thì hiệu quả hơn cho tất cả verion của nó .em kiếm cái này thì hay hơn là dùng cái 100.000 driver

----------


## Diemasp1

> em à tất tần tật anh đều dùng qua rồi .nhưng những cái dụng cụ này chỉ được khoảng 60% thôi .em cứ tìm bằng tay là chính xác và chuẩn nhất .nhìn lên main xem những con chíp của nó .con chíp nào cũng có tên bên trên hết .
> 
> 
> như driver checker thì độ tin cậy 70% .scan and download thì 80% .còn dùng đĩa 100.000 hay 250.000 cũng không ăn thua .a có 3 đĩa các loại mà khi chữa máy chả được cái nào .50 cái máy thì được khoảng 4 chiếc .
> 
> có một loại đĩa nvidia chuyên dụng thì hiệu quả hơn cho tất cả verion của nó .em kiếm cái này thì hay hơn là dùng cái 100.000 driver


thế cái đĩa main mà mình có và gọi nó là thần kỳ đó, mình đã dùng nó để cài driver cho 10 máy khác nhau thì chưa máy nào thiếu driver cả, còn 100000driver và 25 hay 50 nghìn driver thì mình chưa thử, mà cái đĩa main của mình đã test treen cả desktop và laptop đều nhận hết driver na, vậy hiệu quả theo tuanthiem là bao nhiêu %

mình ko biết cách kiếm driver bằng tay, nên cái gì dễ thì mình dùng, hi

----------


## sebweb

thế cái đĩa nvidia dùng cho tất cả cái loại win phải không anh thiêm? và tên đầy đủ nó là gì? với lại em còn hỏi device doctor xài có chính xác không? xài loptop thì làm sao mà coi chip gì được nhỉ? em chỉ hy vọng vào một phần mềm nào đó đáng tin cậy để tìm drivers chứ tìm tay khó lắm anh ạh!
mỗi lần cài win tìm drivers mệt chết được mà kg tìm ra được!

----------


## hautran200594

hiện nay những chương trình cho kiểm tra cấu hình phần cứng của máy thì khá nhiều đó
có thể tính đến những chương trình đơn giản như cpu-z,driver magician hay chương trình pc wizard đây là những chương trình kiểm tra phần cứng rất tốt và chính xác
có thể dựa vào nó mà tìm driver

----------


## kitelag

> thế cái đĩa main mà mình có và gọi nó là thần kỳ đó, mình đã dùng nó để cài driver cho 10 máy khác nhau thì chưa máy nào thiếu driver cả, còn 100000driver và 25 hay 50 nghìn driver thì mình chưa thử, mà cái đĩa main của mình đã test treen cả desktop và laptop đều nhận hết driver na, vậy hiệu quả theo tuanthiem là bao nhiêu %
> 
> mình ko biết cách kiếm driver bằng tay, nên cái gì dễ thì mình dùng, hi


+ bạn ạ cái của bạn driver doctor nó cũng chỉ ngang so với driver genius pro thôi .vì cái của bạn nó chỉ tìm đựoc vga và sound thông thường .như lần trước mình đã thử nghiệm rồi đó nó down về driver không chính xác 

bạn đừng nghĩ driver nó chỉ là âm thanh và màn hình thôi đâu nhé .mà rất nhiều phần cứng khác ăn trên pci và usb bên ngoài .tôi đã dùng nó để tìm cho *driver wifi any gate xm-4 . và card tvuot brooktree bt360 mediastream controller
brooktree bt878 video capture device - audio section*

nhưng nó đâu có tìm được .mình ko muốn tranh cãi với bạn nhiều mà muốn phải làm từ thực tế .bạn cứ thí nghiệm phần cứng trên rãnh pci thì bạn sẽ biết ngay 





> thế cái đĩa





> nvidia dùng cho tất cả cái loại win phải không anh thiêm? và tên đầy đủ nó là gì? với lại em còn hỏi device doctor xài có chính xác không? xài loptop thì làm sao mà coi chip gì được nhỉ? em chỉ hy vọng vào một phần mềm nào đó đáng tin cậy để tìm drivers chứ tìm tay khó lắm anh ạh!
> mỗi lần cài win tìm drivers mệt chết được mà kg tìm ra được!




cái đĩa nvidia này dùng cho tất các loại win .bộ của nó bao gồm 3 đĩa , cái này anh dùng chưa chê vào đâu được với tất các loại card nvidia .nếu em cần anh sẽ đẫn em qua một 4rum chuyền về cái này 
có rất nhiều cach để xem phần cứng .không nhất thiết phải nhìn vào trong main .như em chưa biết đó thôi riêng windows cũng có nhiều tính năng cho xem phần cứng lắm .ngoài ra em có thể dùng hireen'boot để xem cũng được 
dùng cái 100.000 driver có một cái dở ở chỗ .nếu dùng cho một cá nhân 1 hay 2 máy thì lại chẳng cần .vì người ta mua máy thì bao giờ cũng có sẵn đĩa driver .dùng cho sửa chữa thì lại bất tiện vì nó dung lượng lớn ghi trên dvd .mà chưa máy thì trăm loại máy đâu phải ai cũng có ổ dvd .không lẽ phải mang theo cái usb và dvd .mà nhiều máy cần phải có driver mới có thể chạy usb 
nên theo anh muốn chuyên nghiệp thì nên xem phần cứng + một cái lan usb là yên tâm trong mọi trường hợp
*
một cái hay của tìm thông tin phần cứng* : là chẳng những bạn tìm hiểu đựoc driver của nó .mà còn biết được nó sx bởi hãng nào ? tên ra sao ? rồi số seril của phần cứng đó ? rồi nó hướng bạn tới nhà sx đó để bạn có thể biết card đó sx năm bao nhiêu ? và hãng sx đó còn sx thiết bị nào nữa ?
dùng phần mềm thì chỉ lấy được driver thôi chứ ko thể biết thêm được những thứ khác .mà đa phần phần mềm là phải có mạng mới được .nhưng đã ko có driver mạng rồi thì tính sao đây ? sang máy khác tìm đó cũng là một trở ngại cho dân đi chữa máy 

lại nói về driver doctor thì mình sẽ lại muốn bạn phantai_tiger thử nghiêmk với máy bàn samsung model : desktop .co.ltd .bạn cứ dùng với dòng máy bộ không có ở vn mà chỉ do người thân bên nc ngoài gửi về thì bạn biết ngay

nếu bạn cần chứng mình mình sẽ có video quay lại để bạn xem .

----------


## seobravolaw

tuấn thiem ơi. cậu có thể post cái link  nvidia cho mọi nguời dow dùng thử không

----------


## kientrogia24h

cái đĩa nvidia có thể tải và burn ra đĩa không vậy anh thiêm? anh cho link để mọi người xem đi nào!

----------


## viettopcare10

> +có rất nhiều cach để xem phần cứng .không nhất thiết phải nhìn vào trong main .như em chưa biết đó thôi riêng windows cũng có nhiều tính năng cho xem phần cứng lắm .ngoài ra em có thể dùng hireen'boot để xem cũng được 
> dùng cái 100.000 driver có một cái dở ở chỗ .nếu dùng cho một cá nhân 1 hay 2 máy thì lại chẳng cần .vì người ta mua máy thì bao giờ cũng có sẵn đĩa driver .dùng cho sửa chữa thì lại bất tiện vì nó dung lượng lớn ghi trên dvd .mà chưa máy thì trăm loại máy đâu phải ai cũng có ổ dvd .không lẽ phải mang theo cái usb và dvd .mà nhiều máy cần phải có driver mới có thể chạy usb


nay đâu cần đầu dvd mới đọc đc dvd, chỉ cần phần mềm tạo ổ ảo là đọc đc hết, nhưng đúng là bất tiện khi đi sữa máy phải mang theo 1usb có phân mềm tạo ổ ảo

anh tuanthiem có thể dạy cho anh em cách sử dụng cái mà anh nói ko. em cũng muốn học và biết

----------


## danghoaqt

> cái đĩa nvidia có thể tải và burn ra đĩa không vậy anh thiêm? anh cho link để mọi người xem đi nào!


cái này thì đương nhiên là có thể burn đc rồi

----------


## nguyenbahoang1

*tổng hợp 1 số driver dòng card nvidia* 
+ driver dành cho dòng card màn hình nvidia geforce 9 series
+ hỗ trợ hệ điều hành: windows 2000/xp/xp 64bit/windows media center/windows server 2003/windows server 2003 64bit/windows vista 32bit/ windows vista 64 bit


​phiên bản: 175.19
ngày phát hành: june 23, 2008
hỗ trợ hệ điều hành: windows 2000/xp/xp 64bit/windows media center/windows server 2003/windows server 2003 64bit/windows vista 32bit/ windows vista 64 bit
ngôn ngữ: u.s. english
danh sách các card màn hình được hỗ trợ:
geforce 9800 gx2
geforce 9800 gtx
geforce 9600 gt
geforce 9600 gso
geforce 9400 gt
geforce 9300 gs
geforce 9300 ge
geforce 8800 ultra
geforce 8800 gtx
geforce 8800 gts 512
geforce 8800 gts
geforce 8800 gt
geforce 8800 gs
geforce 8600 gts
geforce 8600 gt
geforce 8600 gs
geforce 8500 gt
geforce 8400 gs
geforce 8400 se
geforce 8400
geforce 8300 gs
geforce 8300
geforce 8200
geforce 8200/nvidia nforce 730a
geforce 8100/nvidia nforce 720a
geforce 7950 gx2
geforce 7950 gt
geforce 7900 gtx
geforce 7900 gt/gto
geforce 7900 gs
geforce 7800 sli
geforce 7800 gtx
geforce 7800 gt
geforce 7800 gs
geforce 7650 gs
geforce 7600 gt
geforce 7600 gs
geforce 7600 le
geforce 7500 le
geforce 7350 le
geforce 7300 se
geforce 7300 le
geforce 7300 gt
geforce 7300 gs
geforce 7200 gs
geforce 7100 gs
geforce 7150 / nvidia nforce 630i
geforce 7100 / nvidia nforce 630i
geforce 7100 / nvidia nforce 620i
geforce 7050 / nvidia nforce 630i
geforce 7050 / nvidia nforce 610i
geforce 7050 pv / nvidia nforce 630a
geforce 7025 / nvidia nforce 630a
geforce 6800 xt
geforce 6800 xe
geforce 6800 ultra
geforce 6800 series gpu
geforce 6800 le
geforce 6800 gt
geforce 6800 gs/xt
geforce 6800 gs
geforce 6800
geforce 6700 xl
geforce 6610 xl
geforce 6600 ve
geforce 6600 le
geforce 6600 gt
geforce 6600
geforce 6500
geforce 6250
geforce 6200se turbocache™
geforce 6200 turbocache™
geforce 6200 le
geforce 6200 a-le
geforce 6200
geforce 6150se nforce 430
geforce 6150 le
geforce 6150
geforce 6100 nforce 420
geforce 6100 nforce 405
geforce 6100 nforce 400
geforce 6100

driver cho windows xp/server 2003/windows media center
trích dẫn:
http://us.download.nvidia.com/window...glish_whql.exe 
driver cho windows vista 32 bit
trích dẫn:
http://us.download.nvidia.com/window...glish_whql.exe 
driver cho windows vista 64bit
trích dẫn:
http://us.download.nvidia.com/window...glish_whql.exe




*nvidia geforce 8 series - all windows* 
+ driver dành cho dòng card màn hình nvidia geforce 8 series
+ hỗ trợ hệ điều hành: windows 2000/xp/xp 64bit/windows media center/windows server 2003/windows server 2003 64bit/windows vista 32bit/ windows vista 64 bit

[img]http://www.*******************/uploads/spaw/news/1214538916.nv.jpg[/img]​phiên bản: 175.19

ngày phát hành: june 23, 2008

hỗ trợ hệ điều hành: windows 2000/xp/xp 64bit/windows media center/windows server 2003/windows server 2003 64bit/windows vista 32bit/ windows vista 64 bit

ngôn ngữ: u.s. english

dung lượng: 36.8 mb


hỗ trợ các dòng card màn hình

geforce 9800 gx2
geforce 9800 gtx
geforce 9600 gt
geforce 9600 gso
geforce 9400 gt
geforce 9300 gs
geforce 9300 ge
geforce 8800 ultra
geforce 8800 gtx
geforce 8800 gts 512
geforce 8800 gts
geforce 8800 gt
geforce 8800 gs
geforce 8600 gts
geforce 8600 gt
geforce 8600 gs
geforce 8500 gt
geforce 8400 gs
geforce 8400 se
geforce 8400
geforce 8300 gs
geforce 8300
geforce 8200
geforce 8200/nvidia nforce 730a
geforce 8100/nvidia nforce 720a
geforce 7950 gx2
geforce 7950 gt
geforce 7900 gtx
geforce 7900 gt/gto
geforce 7900 gs
geforce 7800 sli
geforce 7800 gtx
geforce 7800 gt
geforce 7800 gs
geforce 7650 gs
geforce 7600 gt
geforce 7600 gs
geforce 7600 le
geforce 7500 le
geforce 7350 le
geforce 7300 se
geforce 7300 le
geforce 7300 gt
geforce 7300 gs
geforce 7200 gs
geforce 7100 gs
geforce 7150 / nvidia nforce 630i
geforce 7100 / nvidia nforce 630i
geforce 7100 / nvidia nforce 620i
geforce 7050 / nvidia nforce 630i
geforce 7050 / nvidia nforce 610i
geforce 7050 pv / nvidia nforce 630a
geforce 7025 / nvidia nforce 630a
geforce 6800 xt
geforce 6800 xe
geforce 6800 ultra
geforce 6800 series gpu
geforce 6800 le
geforce 6800 gt
geforce 6800 gs/xt
geforce 6800 gs
geforce 6800
geforce 6700 xl
geforce 6610 xl
geforce 6600 ve
geforce 6600 le
geforce 6600 gt
geforce 6600
geforce 6500
geforce 6250
geforce 6200se turbocache™
geforce 6200 turbocache™
geforce 6200 le
geforce 6200 a-le
geforce 6200
geforce 6150se nforce 430
geforce 6150 le
geforce 6150
geforce 6100 nforce 420
geforce 6100 nforce 405
geforce 6100 nforce 400
geforce 6100

driver dành cho windows 2000/xp/media center/ server 2003
trích dẫn:
http://us.download.nvidia.com/window...glish_whql.exe 
driver dành cho windows vista 32 bit
trích dẫn:
http://us.download.nvidia.com/window...glish_whql.exe 
driver dành cho windows vista 64 bit
trích dẫn:
http://us.download.nvidia.com/window...glish_whql.exe


*nvidia geforce 7 series - all windows* 
+ driver dành cho dòng card màn hình nvidia geforce 7 series
+ hỗ trợ hệ điều hành: windows 2000/xp/xp 64bit/windows media center/windows server 2003/windows server 2003 64bit/windows vista 32bit/ windows vista 64 bit

[img]http://www.*******************/uploads/spaw/news/1214535756.nv.jpg[/img]​phiên bản: 175.19

ngày phát hành: june 23, 2008

hỗ trợ hệ điều hành: windows xp, windows xp media center edition, windows vista

ngôn ngữ: u.s. english

dung lượng: 36.8 mb


hỗ trợ các dòng card màn hình


geforce 9800 gx2
geforce 9800 gtx
geforce 9600 gt
geforce 9600 gso
geforce 9400 gt
geforce 9300 gs
geforce 9300 ge
geforce 8800 ultra
geforce 8800 gtx
geforce 8800 gts 512
geforce 8800 gts
geforce 8800 gt
geforce 8800 gs
geforce 8600 gts
geforce 8600 gt
geforce 8600 gs
geforce 8500 gt
geforce 8400 gs
geforce 8400 se
geforce 8400
geforce 8300 gs
geforce 8300
geforce 8200
geforce 8200/nvidia nforce 730a
geforce 8100/nvidia nforce 720a
geforce 7950 gx2
geforce 7950 gt
geforce 7900 gtx
geforce 7900 gt/gto
geforce 7900 gs
geforce 7800 sli
geforce 7800 gtx
geforce 7800 gt
geforce 7800 gs
geforce 7650 gs
geforce 7600 gt
geforce 7600 gs
geforce 7600 le
geforce 7500 le
geforce 7350 le
geforce 7300 se
geforce 7300 le
geforce 7300 gt
geforce 7300 gs
geforce 7200 gs
geforce 7100 gs
geforce 7150 / nvidia nforce 630i
geforce 7100 / nvidia nforce 630i
geforce 7100 / nvidia nforce 620i
geforce 7050 / nvidia nforce 630i
geforce 7050 / nvidia nforce 610i
geforce 7050 pv / nvidia nforce 630a
geforce 7025 / nvidia nforce 630a
geforce 6800 xt
geforce 6800 xe
geforce 6800 ultra
geforce 6800 series gpu
geforce 6800 le
geforce 6800 gt
geforce 6800 gs/xt
geforce 6800 gs
geforce 6800
geforce 6700 xl
geforce 6610 xl
geforce 6600 ve
geforce 6600 le
geforce 6600 gt
geforce 6600
geforce 6500
geforce 6250
geforce 6200se turbocache™
geforce 6200 turbocache™
geforce 6200 le
geforce 6200 a-le
geforce 6200
geforce 6150se nforce 430
geforce 6150 le
geforce 6150
geforce 6100 nforce 420
geforce 6100 nforce 405
geforce 6100 nforce 400
geforce 6100

download driver cho windows 2000/xp/windows media center/ windows server 2003
trích dẫn:
http://us.download.nvidia.com/window...glish_whql.exe 
download driver cho windows vista 32bit
trích dẫn:
http://us.download.nvidia.com/window...glish_whql.exe 
download driver cho windows vista 64bit
trích dẫn:
http://us.download.nvidia.com/window...glish_whql.exe


*nvidia geforce 6 series* 
+ driver dành cho dòng card màn hình nvidia geforce 6 series
hỗ trợ hệ điều hành: windows 2000/xp/xp 64bit/windows media center/windows server 2003/windows server 2003 64bit/windows vista 32bit/ windows vista 64 bit

[img]http://www.*******************/uploads/spaw/news/1214538916.nv.jpg[/img]​phiên bản: 175.19

ngày phát hành: june 23, 2008

hỗ trợ hệ điều hành: windows xp, windows xp media center edition

ngôn ngữ: u.s. english


danh sách card màn hình được hỗ trợ bởi driver này:


geforce 9800 gx2
geforce 9800 gtx
geforce 9600 gt
geforce 9600 gso
geforce 9400 gt
geforce 9300 gs
geforce 9300 ge
geforce 8800 ultra
geforce 8800 gtx
geforce 8800 gts 512
geforce 8800 gts
geforce 8800 gt
geforce 8800 gs
geforce 8600 gts
geforce 8600 gt
geforce 8600 gs
geforce 8500 gt
geforce 8400 gs
geforce 8400 se
geforce 8400
geforce 8300 gs
geforce 8300
geforce 8200
geforce 8200/nvidia nforce 730a
geforce 8100/nvidia nforce 720a
geforce 7950 gx2
geforce 7950 gt
geforce 7900 gtx
geforce 7900 gt/gto
geforce 7900 gs
geforce 7800 sli
geforce 7800 gtx
geforce 7800 gt
geforce 7800 gs
geforce 7650 gs
geforce 7600 gt
geforce 7600 gs
geforce 7600 le
geforce 7500 le
geforce 7350 le
geforce 7300 se
geforce 7300 le
geforce 7300 gt
geforce 7300 gs
geforce 7200 gs
geforce 7100 gs
geforce 7150 / nvidia nforce 630i
geforce 7100 / nvidia nforce 630i
geforce 7100 / nvidia nforce 620i
geforce 7050 / nvidia nforce 630i
geforce 7050 / nvidia nforce 610i
geforce 7050 pv / nvidia nforce 630a
geforce 7025 / nvidia nforce 630a
geforce 6800 xt
geforce 6800 xe
geforce 6800 ultra
geforce 6800 series gpu
geforce 6800 le
geforce 6800 gt
geforce 6800 gs/xt
geforce 6800 gs
geforce 6800
geforce 6700 xl
geforce 6610 xl
geforce 6600 ve
geforce 6600 le
geforce 6600 gt
geforce 6600
geforce 6500
geforce 6250
geforce 6200se turbocache™
geforce 6200 turbocache™
geforce 6200 le
geforce 6200 a-le
geforce 6200
geforce 6150se nforce 430
geforce 6150 le
geforce 6150
geforce 6100 nforce 420
geforce 6100 nforce 405
geforce 6100 nforce 400
geforce 6100

download driver cho windows 2000/xp/windows media center/2003
trích dẫn:
http://us.download.nvidia.com/window...glish_whql.exe 
driver cho windows vista 32bit
trích dẫn:
http://us.download.nvidia.com/window...glish_whql.exe 
driver cho windows vista 64bit
trích dẫn:
http://us.download.nvidia.com/window...glish_whql.exe 



*nvidia geforce 5 fx series* 
+ driver hỗ trợ dòng card màn hình chip gpu nvidia geforce 5 fx series
+ hỗ trợ hệ điều hành: windows 2000/xp/xp 64bit/windows media center/windows server 2003/windows server 2003 64bit/windows vista 32bit/ windows vista 64 bit

[img]http://www.*******************/uploads/spaw/news/1214535756.nv.jpg[/img]​phiên bản 175.19 

ngày phát hành: june 23, 2008

hỗ trợ hệ điều hành: windows xp, windows xp media center edition/ windows server 2003/ xp 64bit/ server 2003 64 bit/ vista 32 bit/ vista 64 bit
ngôn ngữ: u.s. english


hỗ trợ các dòng card màn hình sau:

geforce 9800 gx2
geforce 9800 gtx
geforce 9600 gt
geforce 9600 gso
geforce 9400 gt
geforce 9300 gs
geforce 9300 ge
geforce 8800 ultra
geforce 8800 gtx
geforce 8800 gts 512
geforce 8800 gts
geforce 8800 gt
geforce 8800 gs
geforce 8600 gts
geforce 8600 gt
geforce 8600 gs
geforce 8500 gt
geforce 8400 gs
geforce 8400 se
geforce 8400
geforce 8300 gs
geforce 8300
geforce 8200
geforce 8200/nvidia nforce 730a
geforce 8100/nvidia nforce 720a
geforce 7950 gx2
geforce 7950 gt
geforce 7900 gtx
geforce 7900 gt/gto
geforce 7900 gs
geforce 7800 sli
geforce 7800 gtx
geforce 7800 gt
geforce 7800 gs
geforce 7650 gs
geforce 7600 gt
geforce 7600 gs
geforce 7600 le
geforce 7500 le
geforce 7350 le
geforce 7300 se
geforce 7300 le
geforce 7300 gt
geforce 7300 gs
geforce 7200 gs
geforce 7100 gs
geforce 7150 / nvidia nforce 630i
geforce 7100 / nvidia nforce 630i
geforce 7100 / nvidia nforce 620i
geforce 7050 / nvidia nforce 630i
geforce 7050 / nvidia nforce 610i
geforce 7050 pv / nvidia nforce 630a
geforce 7025 / nvidia nforce 630a
geforce 6800 xt
geforce 6800 xe
geforce 6800 ultra
geforce 6800 series gpu
geforce 6800 le
geforce 6800 gt
geforce 6800 gs/xt
geforce 6800 gs
geforce 6800
geforce 6700 xl
geforce 6610 xl
geforce 6600 ve
geforce 6600 le
geforce 6600 gt
geforce 6600
geforce 6500
geforce 6250
geforce 6200se turbocache™
geforce 6200 turbocache™
geforce 6200 le
geforce 6200 a-le
geforce 6200
geforce 6150se nforce 430
geforce 6150 le
geforce 6150
geforce 6100 nforce 420
geforce 6100 nforce 405
geforce 6100 nforce 400
geforce 6100
geforce pcx 5900
geforce pcx 5750
geforce pcx 5300
geforce fx 5950 ultra
geforce fx 5900zt
geforce fx 5900xt
geforce fx 5900 ultra
geforce fx 5900
geforce fx 5800 ultra
geforce fx 5800
geforce fx 5700ve
geforce fx 5700le
geforce fx 5700 ultra
geforce fx 5700
geforce fx 5600xt
geforce fx 5600se
geforce fx 5600 ultra
geforce fx 5600
geforce fx 5500
geforce fx 5200le
geforce fx 5200 ultra
geforce fx 5200
geforce fx 5100

download driver cho windows 2000/xp/windows media center/windows server 2003:
trích dẫn:
http://us.download.nvidia.com/window...glish_whql.exe 
driver cho windows vista 32bit
trích dẫn:
http://download.nvidia.com/windows/9...ional_whql.exe 
driver cho windows vista 64bit
trích dẫn:
http://download.nvidia.com/windows/9...ional_whql.exe 



*nvidia geforce 4 mx series* 
+ driver dành cho dòng card màn hình nvidia geforce 4 series
hỗ trợ hệ điều hành: windows 2000/xp/xp 64bit/windows media center/windows server 2003/windows server 2003 64bit

[img]http://www.*******************/uploads/spaw/news/1214538916.nv.jpg[/img]​phiên bản 93.71 whql

ngày phát hành: november 2, 2006

hỗ trợ hệ điều hành: windows 2000, xp, media center edition

ngôn ngữ: u.s. english

kích thước: 40.5 mb

danh sách card màn hình được hỗ trợ của driver này

geforce2 mx
geforce2 mx 100
geforce2 mx 200
geforce2 mx 400
geforce3
geforce3 ti 200
geforce3 ti 500
geforce4 mx 420
geforce4 mx 440
geforce4 mx 440-se
geforce4 mx 440 with agp8x
geforce4 mx440se with agp8x
geforce4 mx 460
geforce2 mx integrated graphics
geforce4 mx integrated graphics
geforce4 mx 4000
geforce4 ti 4200
geforce4 ti 4200 with agp8x
geforce4 ti 4400
geforce4 ti 4600
geforce4 ti 4800
geforce4 ti 4800 se
geforce fx 5100
geforce fx 5200
geforce fx 5200le
geforce fx 5200 ultra
geforce fx 5500
geforce fx 5600
geforce fx 5600 ultra
geforce fx 5600se
geforce fx 5600xt
geforce fx 5700
geforce fx 5700ve
geforce fx 5700 ultra
geforce fx 5700le
geforce fx 5800
geforce fx 5800 ultra
geforce fx 5900
geforce fx 5900 ultra
geforce fx 5900xt
geforce fx 5900zt
geforce fx 5950 ultra
geforce pcx 5300
geforce pcx 5750
geforce pcx 5900
geforce 6100 nforce 400
geforce 6100 nforce 405
geforce 6100 nforce 420
geforce 6100
geforce 6150 le
geforce 6150
geforce 6200
geforce 6200 le
geforce 6200 with turbocache
geforce 6200se with turbocache
geforce 6500
geforce 6600
geforce 6600 le
geforce 6600 ve
geforce 6600 gt
geforce 6610 xl
geforce 6700 xl
geforce 6800
geforce 6800 le
geforce 6800 xe
geforce 6800 xt
geforce 6800 gs
geforce 6800 gt
geforce 6800 ultra
geforce 7100 gs
geforce 7300 le
geforce 7300 se
geforce 7300 gs
geforce 7300 gt
geforce 7500 le
geforce 7600 gs
geforce 7600 gt
geforce 7800 gs
geforce 7800 gt
geforce 7800 gtx
geforce 7800 gtx 512
geforce 7900 gs
geforce 7900 gto
geforce 7900 gt
geforce 7900 gtx
geforce 7950 gx2
quadro2 mxr
quadro dcc
quadro4 200 nvs
quadro4 400 nvs
quadro4 380 xgl
quadro4 500 xgl
quadro4 550 xgl
quadro4 580 xgl
quadro4 700 xgl
quadro4 750 xgl
quadro4 780 xgl
quadro4 900 xgl
quadro4 980 xgl
quadro fx 330
quadro fx 350
quadro fx 500
quadro fx 540
quadro fx 550
quadro fx 560
quadro fx 600
quadro fx 700
quadro fx 1000
quadro fx 1100
quadro fx 1300
quadro fx 1400
quadro fx 1500
quadro fx 2000
quadro fx 3000
quadro fx 3000g
quadro fx 3400
quadro fx 3450
quadro fx 3500
quadro fx 4000 sdi
quadro fx 4400
quadro fx 4400g
quadro fx 4500
quadro fx 4500 sdi
quadro fx 4500 x2
quadro fx 5500
quadro fx 5500 sdi
quadro nvs
quadro nvs with agp8x
quadro nvs 200
quadro nvs 210s
quadro nvs 280
quadro nvs 280 sd
quadro nvs 400
quadro nvs 440
quadro nvs 280 pci
quadro nvs 285

download driver windows 2000/xp/media center/server 2003:
trích dẫn:
http://download.nvidia.com/windows/9...glish_whql.exe 
driver cho windows xp 64bit/server 2003 64bit
trích dẫn:
http://download.nvidia.com/windows/9...glish_whql.exe 
driver cho windows 98/me
trích dẫn:
http://http.download.nvidia.com/wind...9x_english.exe 

*

còn đĩa nvidia mình nói mình úp lên trong tuần sau*

----------


## nna19x7

trơi ơi! nhìn mà chóng cả mặt luôn hi hi hi

----------


## lephiet

choáng quá, em ko biết sự dụng, anh hướng dẫn đi

----------


## new led

nếu như hướng dẫn cụ thể cái này thì khó hiểu lắm, nhìn ở trên có vẻ chóng mặt những cũng phải hiểu phần nào chứ, đó cũng là hướng dẫn cụ thể lắm rồi

----------

